# Panel van Alarm



## 109268 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi all,

I am just about to take delivery of my new van an Adria Twin, I was wondering what type of alarm system other panel van owners have fitted. I was about to have a Strikeback fitted to my coachbuilt until I decided to change it, is strikeback geared towards coachbuilts or would it be suitable for a panel van?

Ideas please

Taff


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Personally, don't tell anyone, but we do not have any additional alarm installed. I am really anti-alarms after being stuck in a small car-park in Southern France with a choice: a) a screaming alarm, or b) an immobilised vehicle.

That did not make for a happy holiday. 

After reading the report in MMM this month, I'm starting to look more towards what those Twin owners had done, and that was install deadlocks. They also had a wayward alarm in a foreign country and also thought better to keep them out in the first place than to be alerted when they are in. 
That makes sense to me.

So, I think I may try and track down that couple and see if they'd mind me copying them


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Panel Van alarm*

We have had a Strikeback fitted by Van Bitz. In my view it is reliable and does what it's designed for.

Not cheap, but we feel happier and more secure with it. At the end of the day it depends on what you want to spend, and how secure you want your vehicle to be. My one worry with deadlocks is that if you were away from the vehicle for the day, someone could do an awful lot of damage trying to overcome them, particularly if the alarm isn't kicking up a devil of a racket to protect it - but there again, if they're determined to steal it, they probably will, regardless of the security.

What you're buying is time and b******ation factor!

Smick


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Panel Van alarm*



smick said:


> We have had a Strikeback fitted by Van Bitz. In my view it is reliable and does what it's designed for.


Sure. I should add my failing alarm wasn't a strikeback. And that would probably be my first choice if I was going to take that route. Can't see why it wouldn't be suited to a PVC.



smick said:


> My one worry with deadlocks is that if you were away from the vehicle for the day, someone could do an awful lot of damage trying to overcome them


Yes. Thats a fair point, however there is also the chance that the visable deterrent of a deadlock that's going to take some beating will more than likely mean they'll look for an easier target.


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Hi The Welshman,
Check with your insurance company, you may have to have a separate alarm system, probably to Thatcham Cat 1 standard, this was the case when I insured my own van.
viator


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Strikeback is as suitable for PVC as for A or C Class vans  I wont go into it's virtues on the forum (I'll get shouted at  ) but full details can be found at www.outdoorbits.com or if you want to chat give me a ring or email me at [email protected]

Hope that helps a little

Eddie


----------



## 109268 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Panel van alarm*

Thanks for the info will probably go for the vanbitz option.

Cheers all

Taff


----------

